# Mozart's A major piano sonata K331: the manuscript is discovered



## Guest

This is the sort of news that makes me think the missing mss pages from the finale of Bruckner's 9th are languishing somewhere ! Anyway, back to Mozart :

http://www.theguardian.com/music/tomserviceblog/2014/sep/29/mozart-piano-sonata-manuscript-budapest


----------



## StevenOBrien

That is great news! I hope they make it viewable in the near future (and not behind a stupidly expensive paywall).


----------



## Mahlerian

You can see a bit more of the manuscript in the video here (in Japanese):
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20141001/k10015016101000.html

The page displayed is from the Turkish Rondo movement (which the captions call a "Turkish March" for some reason...).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Don't they ever do an inventory at places like this???


----------

